# Need help with ceiling fan in peak



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dang electricians. always doing work like this. (that's a joke. I am an electrician by trade)


Your fix is as good as anything. The only problem is: when you place the cover (the part of the fan that is against the ceiling) up there, your block may need to be so big that there is a lot of room between the box and the face of your filler block. The electrical box must be flush with the surface of a flammable material.



I would rather have used a box that is made for this particular installation (like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.aifittings.com/new_prod_2005/whnew80b.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.aifittings.com/whnew80.htm&usg=__LwJ5blCJaGTWq_4x0xABQu8UX5U=&h=372&w=317&sz=11&hl=en&start=12&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=gKvwi5LcISzC0M:&tbnh=122&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfan%2Bbox%2Bfor%2Bcathedral%2Bceiling%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1) or mounted the box to one side of the peak

I was looking a bit more and I did run across this thing http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sunstarlighting.com/media/catalog/standard/AR-CF1840.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sunstarlighting.com/catalog/product_detail.aspx%3Fpanel%3D1%26epanel%3D3%26lpanel%3D%26family%3D1%26type%3D7%26cat%3D16%26group_key%3D1121&usg=__LY3M3uimReX_SJrXZzfDBsQI0ls=&h=190&w=250&sz=5&hl=en&start=32&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=0zByaGIqf929rM:&tbnh=84&tbnw=111&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfan%2Bbox%2Bfor%2Bcathedral%2Bceiling%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## reb162 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions...wish they had used that mount in your first link...its pretty much exactly what I was thinking about but its meant for new construction and mine is already installed. Your second link did not work...any chance you could fix it so I can see what you were talking about? Thanks again.


----------



## reb162 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think I found the answer (maybe this is what you were linking to). Arlington industries makes this adapter plate for cathedral ceilings, just like I was planning to make...I think it will work.

*https://images.tradeservice.com/gjPilrcyNvvpVtln/ATTACHMENTS/DIR100001/ARLINGC00004_M2.pdf
*


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

yep, that was what I attempted to show you.


----------

